# When's the announcement?



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland only has one week to make the big announcement:

"The Trailblazers have picked up the option for the 4th year of Zach Randolph's contract."

I'm sure that Nash is aware of this.......isn't he???????


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What's the Rush?

I know he has been dominating almost during the preseason, but let's wait until the season actually gets underway...

Don't get me wrong, I have every reason to believe he's gonna have a great year.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> I'm sure that Nash is aware of this.......isn't he???????



I am glad you are SCBF.... I am not so sure!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Portland only has one week to make the big announcement:
> 
> "The Trailblazers have picked up the option for the 4th year of Zach Randolph's contract."
> ...


Certainly, this would fall in the no-brainer department.. :greatjob:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> What's the Rush?


The rush is this - if the Blazers don't pick up his option in the next week, he becomes a restricted FA next summer. They can't wait a couple of months, it has to be done this week if it's going to be done. That's the rule established by the CBA.

If the Blazers pick up his option this week, he'll make $1.8 million next season as a Blazer. If they don't, you've got to believe that he'll make a lot more wherever he plays.

From a financial standpoint, from a basketball standpoint, from a public relations standpoint, it is - as ABM just said - a definite no-brainer. But Portland only has a week to do so.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

In some subtle way, this reminds me of the Anthony Carter situation. 

Carter and his agent knew the no-brainer move was to take the PO and run with it. But, it is not a no-brainer when you do not remmeber such a thing or fail to act before the deadline.

Hopefully Nash is aware of the situation and acts very soon! :|


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Can they sign him to some extension this year? Perhaps saving more in the long than they'd having to pay him after next year when he is better.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Paxil</b>!
> Can they sign him to some extension this year?


Not until next summer.

If they pick up his option for a 4th season, then they can negotiate an extension with him next summer that would kick in starting in 2005-06.

If they decline to pick up his option for a 4th season, then they can negotiate a deal with him next summer as a restricted free agent.

Right now, the only "extension" they can sign him to is the 4th year (option year) of his current, rookie scale contract.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Blazers have to sign Zach he is the franchise Im a huge Rasheed supporter but this is Zach team now he is just that good


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

well considering how long they dragged their feet on Arvydas Sabonis's contract situtation. It might just be 11pm on Halloween night when they announce it.

But then again, it would serve them right if they blew it and had to sign him at several million dollars higher. The reverse of the Anthony Carter situation.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If Nash and Patterson blow this one, it'll be pathetic. I just don't see how the team could possibly pass on picking up his option.

Other than banking on ZR having a career-ending injury, I don't see any advantage to not picking up his option year. Teams like the Lakers (with Devean George) have learned the hard way about not picking up a player's option and ZR's twice the prospect that George was/is.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, I just had to do it....

I sent the following e-mail today via the "feeback" e-mail on blazers.com:

----------------------------------------
Dear Blazer Front Office,

As a longtime Blazer fan, I guess I'm just a little concerned that there has been no announcement yet that the team has picked up the option on Zach Randolph's rookie contract, ensuring that he is signed for the 4th year of the deal.

I'm sure you realize (but I'll mention it anyway!) that not picking up his option by October 31st will, by the rules established in the Collective Bargaining Agreement (Article XI, Section 4), make him an unrestricted free agent next summer.

I'm looking forward to seeing this announcement during the next week!

Go Blazers!
----------------------------------------

I'd rather they think, "How dense does this guy think we are?" than risk the 1 in 1,000,000,000 chance that Nash has somehow overlooked this. Or that he's listening to Jason Quick as to what date it needs to be done by.

BTW, one thing I didn't mention earlier is that if they fail to pick up his option, the Blazers can still sign Zach next summer as an unrestricted free agents, but they lose the right to unlimited Bird rights. They can sign him using "adapted Bird rights", but that would only be $1.8 million in the first year of the contract. If they wanted to sign him to anything more, they'd have to use their MLE. I would just hate to see somebody like Utah outbid Portland next summer for Zach's services.....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> BTW, one thing I didn't mention earlier is that if they fail to pick up his option, the Blazers can still sign Zach next summer as an unrestricted free agents, but they lose the right to unlimited Bird rights. They can sign him using "adapted Bird rights", but that would only be $1.8 million in the first year of the contract. If they wanted to sign him to anything more, they'd have to use their MLE. I would just hate to see somebody like Utah outbid Portland next summer for Zach's services.....


Has any team other than the Lakers (with George) had this slip-up/error in judgment (since I'm guessing they knew what they were doing with George, but miscalculated)?

Ed O.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Zach Randolph's option wil be picked up, that's a fact. For 1.8 million, why wouldn't they pick his option up?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Has any team other than the Lakers (with George) had this slip-up/error in judgment (since I'm guessing they knew what they were doing with George, but miscalculated)?


Not that I can think of. There have been a number of players that haven't had their option picked up, but I can't think of another situation where the team ended the 3rd year changing their mind and deciding that they needed to re-sign the player for big bucks.

I think with George that Kupchak decided that his first two years didn't justify a 4th year at the slotted salary. Then, he had a decent 3rd year and Mitch changed his mind. More of a misjudgement after the 2nd year than a miscalculation.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*just curious cimalee*

You said that it was Zach's team now,although you were a supporter of Sheed.

Do you see it ever having been Sheed's team??
I sure don't.

It was more Pip's team to me.
From the moment he got here.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

SCBF...have you gotten any response from the Blazer's?

I am now concerned abut this...I just don't see how they can justify not picking up the option!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> SCBF...have you gotten any response from the Blazer's?
> 
> I am now concerned abut this...I just don't see how they can justify not picking up the option!


I just checked my e-mail and no response yet.

I sent an e-mail via this same link a couple of months ago and got a quick, friendly response (something like "thanks for your encouragement") about 24 hours later. Hopefully I'll get some response on this issue. When (if?) I do, I'll post it here.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Gee, look at what Chicago, Philadelphia and Phoenix did today:

Today's transactions 

Dear Blazers: Please :makeadeal


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I gotta admit I'm getting a little nervous about this...

Ed O.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*this is big and I just don't get the silence*

OK-so we need to bombard Courtside monday night with this. We can't depend on one email to Blazer HQ! It may have never gone anywhere...

Just how possible is it that they simply do not know about this? How on earth could they not know?

Are there any reasons that not doing so will help a trade (GOD FORBID) or doing so hindering a trade?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

there is plenty of time . 7 days..........

remember the Sabas situation

they waited to the very last minute too 

(Not that I would do it that way)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: this is big and I just don't get the silence*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Are there any reasons that not doing so will help a trade (GOD FORBID) or doing so hindering a trade?


None that I'm aware of. If any team obtained Zach in a trade today, they would almost assuredly pick up the option themselves - why not? A GM would have to be an idiot to give up what would have to be a significant player (in order to match Portland's value of Randolph) and then let Zach walk away as an unrestricted FA. His contract offers next to nothing in cap relief, so this is not a reason, either.

With the option picked up, or without the option picked up, Zach counts the same against the cap and has the same value in a trade.

BTW, the NBA Transactions page finally put up the signing of Stepania late this afternoon, after a delay of a couple of days. I'm hoping that Zach's option has already been picked up and there is just a similar delay in reporting the fact....

Where's the smilie for :chewing fingernails: ???


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*bumped as a reminder*

Hey all you courtside emailers and callers....would one of you please bring this up tonight?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

tick ... tick ... tick


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

FYI, New Jersey picked up the options on Richard Jefferson and Jason Collins today. This leaves 8 players with options available:

DeSagana Diop
Rodney White
Eddie Griffin
Brandon Armstrong
Kirk Haston
Steven Hunter
Michael Bradley
Zach Randolph.

Looking at this list, I fell like singing, "One of these things is not like the other, one of these things just doesn't belong."


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

hahaha...

If that's not true, I don't know what is...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wheels & Rice addressed your question directly (even mentioning the bbb.net forum by name), just before the last preseason game vs. the Suns last Friday, SCBF. They told everyone not to worry - that the Blazers WILL be picking up the option on Zach's contract before the 10/31 deadline.

You da man, SCBF.

:greatjob:

PBF


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Nash is getting tired of you guys ripping on him all the time, so now he wants to make you sweat.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, Wheels addressed this once again (and once again gave us some love at BBB.net)... and said that he couldn't say WHY, but not to worry about ZR's extension.

I wonder if the Blazers have some announcement planned to go along with the signing so they're holding back. If the Blazers were opening at home, it might make sense to announce it then, but the 1st of November would be too late.

Kinda weird.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I wondered the same...

What possibly can they gain by withholding the announcement?

They cannot extend his contract until after next year right? This is the first process to be able to do that, to retain the restricted FA rights on him July 1.


Now who is Rice and who is Wheels on here???????


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Well, Wheels addressed this once again (and once again gave us some love at BBB.net)... and said that he couldn't say WHY, but not to worry about ZR's extension.
> 
> I wonder if the Blazers have some announcement planned to go along with the signing so they're holding back. If the Blazers were opening at home, it might make sense to announce it then, but the 1st of November would be too late.
> ...


Yeah, it is weird. I'll just be happy when the announcement is finally made. Maybe something like this??????


"Thanks for coming, everyone. In preparation for Halloween, we wanted to announce that the Blazers organization is proud to present our 1st annual award for 'Best Costume' among all Blazer employees. Congratulations go to John Westby in the legal department, who dressed up like 'Chaka' from Land of the Lost. Great job, John!

Oh, yeah, we also picked up the option on Zach Randolph's contract. Any questions?"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe the Blazers are working on a 6 year extension for Zach. I am pretty sure he can get one now.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> Maybe the Blazers are working on a 6 year extension for Zach. I am pretty sure he can get one now.


Unfortunately, he can't get an extension until August 1, 2004. If (when?) the Blazers pick up his option for the 2004-05 season, they can offer him an extension between August 1 and October 31 of next year. That extension would then kick in starting with the 2005-06 season.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> FYI, New Jersey picked up the options on Richard Jefferson and Jason Collins today. This leaves 8 players with options available:
> 
> DeSagana Diop
> ...


And now, ladies and gentlement, it's time for SCBF's Daily Update, brought to you thanks to the kind folks at Jolt Cola. 

Jolt - when caffeine isn't just a luxury, it's a necessity. That's the time for Jolt.


OK, October 28th has come and (is almost) gone. And today - Cleveland picked up the option on Diop. Leaving 7 men on the list. 

I don't think that Armstrong and Haston will have their options picked up. Hunter and Bradley - possible but less than 50/50 chance in my opinion. White? I could see it go either way. Griffin? Who knows....

The ONLY slam-dunk left is Zach. And I will beat this drum EVERY DAY (do you hear that, Wheels and Rice? EVERY DAY) until the announcement is made.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Mountain dew Code Red is not too bad too SCBF

and I hear ya........ Nash?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, but that livewire stuff tastes like pixie sticks...

I'll pick up Zach's option, can anybody loan me 1.8 million?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*And then there were 6.....*

Good evening, Blazer fans, wherever you may be!

It's time once again for me to beat my drum, as another day has passed without the Blazers announcing....you know what.

The list of players with options still available to be picked up by Friday is now down to 6. Kirk Haston was cut today by the Hornets. The final 6 are:

Rodney White
Eddie Griffin
Brandon Armstrong
Steven Hunter
Michael Bradley
and, and, and....shoot, I know there's one more. Who is it again? I must be really tired because...I...can't...remember...

Oh, that's right. It's Zach Randolph....


And be properly forewarned - you'll see one of these updates every night that passes without the announcement being made (fortunately for all of you, the deadline will pass in two days  )....I've taken up my cause and I will see it through until the end....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

sheesh... they better have a good reason for waiting till the last 48 hours

when I get on the fan advisory committe (if I do)... this is one thing I am going to bring up


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Is Randolph really worth it? We *are* in cost-cutting mode, after all. 

*Whitsitt* would have picked up the option...but Nash is more sensible and conservative. Tying up an extra year's of money in a kid in his early-20's? I don't know about that one.

Let Randolph test the market, realize that people aren't interested in a young little big man with a nose for the ball and when he comes crawling back, maybe re-sign him for the minimum.

That's what efficient general managers do.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*bang bang bang on the drum*

well? here are..... :wait:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*We're coming into the homestretch....*

You guessed it, sports fans, time for another little break from the drudgery of everyday life in the form of something that we know as

Mr. SoCalBlazerFan's Neighborhood.

(Cue piano music)

It's a beautiful day in the.....OK, I won't put you through all the lyrics to that song today.

(Piano music ends)

Hello, fellow Blazer fans. You can't see me, but I'm taking off my shoes after another long day. I'm not putting on any tennis shoes, however, because here at Mr. SoCalBlazerFan's house, bare feet are the most comfortable feet!

And now it's time for us to take the miniature Light Rail train to BlazerLand! Yes, Trader Bob, you can toot the horn....

As we enter BlazerLand, you'll notice that the first thing you see is the castle of King Paul. He's a good king, but I think he's out sailing on his yacht today, so I doubt that we'll be able to speak with him.

Look everyone! It's the tree where Steve Patterson lives. Some people say that the big "X" on his door has to do with the large number of ex-Blazer employees, but that's just a rumor. Normally we'd stop and say hello to Mr. Patterson, but we have a very special errand to run today. Yes, we have to go all the way to the end of BlazerLand to the giant clock where John Nash lives. 

On the way to the clock, don't forget to take a good look at the spinning museum of Blazer history. In there you can find all sorts of fun things like a lock of Clyde Drexler's hair from his rookie year (those who started this particular exhibit wanted a yearly sample, but unfortunately....) and a commemorative set of Bingo Bango Bongos that are autographed by the Schonz. Maybe we can take a tour of the museum the next time we come to BlazerLand.

Oh, look! We've reached the giant clock. Let's knock and see if John Nash is at home. We have a very special question to ask Mr. Nash today. Hmmm...nobody seems to be here. Oh, no! Who will answer our very special question?

Wait! Here comes Jason "Speedy Delivery" Quick on his bicycle. Hi, Jason! Can you answer our very special question? You can? Wow, that's swell. OK, Blazer fans, listen very carefully as I ask this very special question to Mr. Quick and as he answers:

Q - What's the delay in picking up Zach Randolph's option?

A - The Blazers are literally waiting until the last moment to pick up his option just in case Zach Randolph blows out his knee or incurs some other horrendous injury. Barring such an injury taking place during the very strenuous and dangerous morning practice of Halloween morning, they will pick up his option before the deadline passes.

Well, Blazer fans, we now have an answer to our very special question. Thank you, Mr. Quick, for answering the question that no-one else was willing or able to during the last 2 weeks!

Wow, our time is up. Thanks for joining me on this visit to BlazerLand. I'd say to tune in tomorrow, but I don't care to make Mr. SoCalBlazerFan's Neighborhood a regular feature, so I'll just say goodbye! 

(What? You're waiting for ending music? Not going to happen....)


There it is - the elusive answer. The Blazers apparently have every intention of picking up Zach's option. They just wanted to delay doing so until the very last possible moment, so as not to risk losing that valuable $1.8 million salary slot if Zach were to somehow incur a career-ending injury during practice either on Thursday or Friday. What, is Cheeks going to have them practice in the middle of I-5 on Halloween morning?  

IMHO, this is a very lame reason for the Blazers not picking up his option earlier in the week. Waiting to see if he would get injured or not? We're not talking about Sam Bowie here. However, I'm too tired to try to come up with any other funny or sarcastic responses, so I'm not going to try. I'll just say - I don't like the way that the Blazers handled this issue. Let's just hope we get the announcement tomorrow and move on.

BTW, you can actually hear Jason's answer to Mr. SoCalBlazerFan's question here at Jason Quick's online chat and clicking on Clip #3.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I can not believe its Friday and they have not made an announcement yet. Sheesh.......

This franchise needs to get a clue. :nonono:

MYabe htey are going to let Zach walk and keep Sheed. Now that will be popular!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Deadline day*

From The "O" today:



> The Blazers have until today to pick up their option on the fourth year of Randolph's contract. General manager John Nash said the team will exercise its option, noting that they waited until the deadline to make sure that Randolph didn't sustain an injury.


Bravo that they say they are going to sign Zach but shame on them about the injury-what a LOAD!

So if Zach got hurt they weren't going to sign him? What a bunch of %$*!%&__)%#($_)%*!!!!!!!
:upset: 

LINK-see sidenotes 

and it's a friggin' side line to boot! What a joke! I am totally PO'ed! Zach deserves more than this-no respect man...no respect.


*edited...sorry SOCAL-didn't realize you had already sounded the horn-seems we agree it's lame*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

what a pile of bs........... :rocket:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

Here it is officially from NBA Player Movement Central:



> Portland picks up the fourth-year option for the 2004-05 season on the contract of Zach Randolph.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

All things considered, good decision. I understand it being a tough decision that they had to debate up to the last moment, but they made the right call on this one.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> All things considered, good decision. I understand it being a tough decision that they had to debate up to the last moment, but they made the right call on this one.


Right up there with borderline decisions like breathing and eating....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Right up there with borderline decisions like breathing and eating....


I was kidding, yo.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> I was kidding, yo.


Looking back on it, I realize that my post can be read a couple of ways, but I knew you were kidding, Minstrel. I was just trying to build on your sarcasm.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Just think, in a couple years Paul Allen might be able to sell the franchise to Donald Sterling. A few more bucks here and there...

Dan


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking back on it, I realize that my post can be read a couple of ways, but I knew you were kidding, Minstrel. I was just trying to build on your sarcasm.


Ah. Gotcha.


----------

